# Lining and old chest with cedar



## MSRiverdog (Mar 3, 2008)

I've been asked to do a lining job on an old, early 1900's chest to be used as a blanket chest. My suggestion was to use aeromatic cedar, (could I use fence board cedar) it's going to be a blanket chest when it's done. Any thought's? I'm guessing 3/8 thickness, I haven't seen the chest yet, he wants me to keep the weight down and possibly replace the leather hinges that are missing. It's one of those $5 treasures that's pretty cool and in good shape I'm told.


----------



## TheKiltedWoodworker (Dec 21, 2006)

The only suggestion I would make is to watch out for pockets of sap in your boards. You don't want them oozing/bleeding onto the blankets. You could seal it with shellac, but then that would negate the point of using aeromatic cedar.

I'd probably avoid the fence board cedar.

I think at some home stores (Lowes, whatever) they sell tongue and groove cedar boards for lining closets… they come in small enough bundles that you could probably buy one of them and then line the chest in t&g cedar boards. That would be a fairly inexpensive way to complete the project and it would certainly give it an interesting look, too.


----------



## MSRiverdog (Mar 3, 2008)

I like the closet lining board idea, it would make a good liner, the stuffs thin enough and sure would save a lot of additional work and keep my costs down. Thanks Ethan


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

There are places that sell cedar just such a project. I think on mine I used 1/4"

Looks at my chest in my projects.


----------



## Phishead (Jan 9, 2008)

I made a blanket chest a few years ago as a gift for my mom. I lined it with T & G aromatic cedar. She loved it and stored all of her blankets in it. That stuff really stinks in a small cramped space like a chest. Every time you covered up with those blankets, it was like crawling into a hampster cage. It took a long time for the strength to die down. I wouldn't use construction cedar though. It's got a much milder odor after being cut but it doesn't last long and it's full of knots.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

We used the tongue and groove cedar from one of our hardwood suppliers to line our bathroom( see my projects). After a while the smell went away but if you sand it it will come back.


----------

